# UK peptides



## rc10andy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys, anyone ever bought from UK peptides? Not peptides UK!

cheers


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

bump


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

bump


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

I was buying a year ago, my first peptides. Igf1 lr3 was working nice for injury, definitely worked and gave substantial healing, ipamorelin after incidental overdose x10 gave some strange feeling like nausea, ghrp2 seemed working. But blood test result was not that great, after 40 min of 2.5 saturation dose of ghrp2 and mod grf the serum hgh level was around 16 ng/ml, so rather weak.

Peptides uk products gave me similar feelings, igf1 lr3 of both of them seemed similar, later I switched to pure peptides which seem much stronger than both pep uk and uk peptides, and had to cut the dose due to side effects.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

@Ghoosst

I was not talking about peptidesuk, I am speaking of UK-Peptides.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, and I was talking about uk peptides - my first peptides - and compared them to peptides uk.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Ghoosst said:


> Yes, and I was talking about uk peptides - my first peptides - and compared them to peptides uk.


did you get from purepeptides carpal tunnel syndrome?


----------



## gaxx (Feb 15, 2013)

Ghoosst said:


> But blood test result was not that great, after 40 min of 2.5 saturation dose of ghrp2 and mod grf the serum hgh level was around 16 ng/ml, so rather weak.
> 
> .


Why do you think this is a bad result? This is an excellent result, and I was with one dose saturation 100/100 12.4 ng / m same uk peptides.


----------



## lammy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi mate

Been using UK Peptides for about 4 months now, great service and every peptide does what it says on the tin

I highly recommend them to any one, and no don't get anything for saying that .

Give them a go you won't regret it


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I was looking at getting some MT2 from there. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

gaxx said:


> Why do you think this is a bad result? This is an excellent result, and I was with one dose saturation 100/100 12.4 ng / m same uk peptides.


Comparing to pharma grade  . But indeed, the test on other board, with American brand, gave similar results.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Ghoosst said:


> Comparing to pharma grade  . But indeed, the test on other board, with American brand, gave similar results.


did you get carpal tunnel syndrom from 16ng/ml?


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

JasonSteward said:


> did you get carpal tunnel syndrom from 16ng/ml?


Definitely not. Although overall feeling was good, bf down, waist down, sleep ok.

I got some cts on pure peptides ghrp2, taken at saturation dose (with mod grf) 6 times daily, but had to stop after two months due to cortisol sides - several insomnia. In the first two weeks I gained something like 6-7 pounds of water, my ankles were very swollen.


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

Ghoosst said:


> Definitely not. Although overall feeling was good, bf down, waist down, sleep ok.
> 
> I got some cts on pure peptides ghrp2, taken at saturation dose (with mod grf) 6 times daily, but had to stop after two months due to cortisol sides - several insomnia. In the first two weeks I gained something like 6-7 pounds of water, my ankles were very swollen.


have you felt also on pure peptides 4 times daily saturation dose cts?


----------

